# I am a Jesus follower!!!



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*CiCAR Review - J. Fuego Corojo #4 Robusto*

Been hearing the raving reviews about J. Fuego cigars and hadn't bit the bullet on one until now! Got the Corojo #4 robusto, and I must say...WOW!!! This is a great cigar. The aromas from the smoke were tantilizing and the smoke was just perfect, all the way down to the nub...Only had to even a slight burn/draw issue in the last 1.5 inches.

These are definitely awesome.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics and a great cigar!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds great
may have to look around for one


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice pics......Looks like a great smoke will be looking for one of those bad boys..


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That was one good looking cigar...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuegos on "Fire"


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with your assesment of the Fuego, but were you driving, smoking, AND taking pictures at the same time? I thought I was the only one.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Was expecting a more spiritual vibe.... lol.

Glad to hear you liked the cigar.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

boomerd35 said:


> I agree with your assesment of the Fuego, but were you driving, smoking, AND taking pictures at the same time? I thought I was the only one.


And it was pooring buckets (Florida summertime!) and I wasn't wearing a seat belt :brick: ... I need to set a better example for the kids ...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

SVB said:


> And it was pooring buckets (Florida summertime!) and I wasn't wearing a seat belt :brick: ... I need to set a better example for the kids ...


Shame on you! But all is forgiven. I too am a believer! Hallelujah!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

J. Fuego is one of my favorites! NICE!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice looking smoke.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Love the photos


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

G8trbone gave me one of those when I was down in Ft. Myers. Man, that thing made my head loopy for a little while. Great cigar but it can sneak up on you. Especially when you're watching teenage make out drama at the cigar bar. Right TJ?!?!?!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

J. Fuego's sticks are awsome!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> J. Fuego's sticks are awsome!!!


I agree with this statement


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

sofaman said:


> J. Fuego's sticks are awsome!!!


Ditto!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice pics! thanks for posting.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice pics. I had one in a blind review once, and it was pretty good. Glad to see that you enjoyed it!


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

That was my first experience with a J. Fuego also. It was gifted to me by Armando a shop owner in New Orleans French Quarter. We sat around for 4 hours and talked about everything. I recently tried the Defiance also and like it as well. Will be adding a box soon....


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice... will have to pickup a stick to try (if can find them out here on the west coast) Thanks for sharing


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------

